# Reptiglo or reptisun



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

As above which is better for rankins and beardies?ive always used reptiglo 10% for both but notice after a couple of months of using i get burn marks of the coating near the end caps,is this normal to both makes of tube?


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

go for the arcadia 12% tube, it is far better than repti glo or repti sun.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Ours is a 30" repti glo 10% 6 months old and no signs of tube end burn marks - as yet!


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I didnt know arcadia did them ill have a look at those,cheers.This is my fourth exoterra and burn marks show after 2-3months.I thought at first maybe incorrect size starter etc but checked and they both the correct specs.Does it mean the whole tube is knackerd or jus where burn marks are?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats burm marks got to do with anything?

I use Reptisun 10.0s. I have used Reptiglo 8.0s in the past.

Never had burn marks......

Didnt know Arcadia were anygood either, can anyone back up the claims that they are better than the zoomed or exo terras?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the uvb output on the arcadia lights is pretty good, comparable to the zoo med brand and i think it has a particularly good visible light out put also, but have not heard or seen anything confirming the arcadia 12% has mor euvb output or better distanc ecoverage or life thanm the zoo med 10% 
would welcome info though.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Gonna have to bump this, as we dont have an answer lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

only a few of the brands on test but the first chart speaks for itself.

UV Lighting for Reptiles: UVB Fluorescent Tubes Test Results


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

As far as it shows, the zoo med ten has the highest output after any length of time, the arcadia 5 is second, and the exo terra 8 and zoo med 5 are pretty close in third.
The exo terra 5 falls far short of the other brands "5's"
They are all sufficent and safe.

Nothing about the arcadias higher ones in this as this is an older test.
Same for exo terras 10% as that is also newer. [but i posted the info on that in a thread in the lizard section the other day, thread started by dirty dozen-includes a quote from Mr Baines of uv guide.]


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

All I can add to this is the Arcadia 12%'s are much brighter than the exo-terra 10% which emit a rather dull bluish light, The arcadia light is more bright white similar to the zoo med. I was suprised how bright it was for a high % UV strip. The Arcadia guys say it has an ouput of 12% for 12 months and that you should get a 12% output at the end of its 12 months!?! But I guess we wont know if thats accurate until a year from now -if somebody is testing them that is?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've got 50 tanks in with exo terra 10%s... none of them have ever had burn marks, replaced every 6 months... if you're getting burn marks could it be a problem with your starter or wattage?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Pink.-
I think ist just that its as most uv tubes sugested you replace after 6 months and that is the time they pretty much guarentee it to give off some useable uv.



As for burn marks, i thought it was a kinda usualy thing with fluroescent lighting of all kinds, liek a tv tube after time the lightable area shortens [from both ends equally] ventually leaving only a small area in the middle actually working.
Of course the hole thing would usually cease to work before that time.
thats what I thought happened with fluroescent lighting anyway but I couldnt say for certain.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The Arcadia Reps exact words were "we have just developed a new 12% reptile light the strongest on the market and thats 12% at the end of its life"...I thought hmmmm...I would love someone to rig one up and test it. Although they havent put this claim on the packaging. I cant see that it would be giving off 12% at the end of its life.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well the numbers [%] dont mean anything in regards to amount of uvb given off..., its apparently the percentage of the light the tube gives off that happens to be uvb... THUS in order to gurentee that it must mean that for every % the uvb degrades...so does the uva and visible light.

Although I think thats total bs.


----------

